# Some "special" Rattlers



## Benjamin (Sep 23, 2010)

Happy, to be able to show you my new Rattlers  
_Crotalus willardi silus_



and _Crotalus lepidus morulus _

















Many thanks
Have fun 
Benjamin


----------



## James..94 (Sep 23, 2010)

There great Benjamin


----------



## thals (Sep 23, 2010)

Drool! They are gorgeous!! I want I want I want


----------



## reptil_luva87 (Sep 23, 2010)

Mad!!!!


----------



## percey39 (Sep 23, 2010)

I love the second guy, very nice green line!!!


----------



## Vixen (Sep 23, 2010)

Very nice, one of the only exotics i'd wish to keep!


----------



## pythrulz (Sep 24, 2010)

very nice Benjamen


----------



## Benjamin (Sep 24, 2010)

_C. willardi silus_



http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=69&u=12909440 




So have fun
Benjamin


----------



## red_belly_blacks (Oct 14, 2010)

why camt we have rattle snakes


----------



## SamNabz (Oct 14, 2010)

Incredible animals as always Ben, thanks for sharing mate...


----------



## shaye (Oct 14, 2010)

Yes plz  nice pics mate


----------



## krusty (Oct 22, 2010)

yes yes yes they are very very nice.


----------



## beatlloydy (Nov 6, 2010)

red_belly_blacks said:


> why camt we have rattle snakes



Probably a rhetorical question but
a) to reduce the introduction of pests and diseases from exotic animals being brought into the country
b) there are some irresponsible owners who, when they become sick of their exotic pets dump them...case in point the burmese pythons in Florida.

In any case, nice pics.


----------



## NativeScales (Nov 6, 2010)

Thanks for sharing, and teasing us mate! Great pics and gorgeous animals.


----------

